# Pricing Wainscotting



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

I am trying to price out a wainscotting job ( first one ) .It will be stiles and rails and panels .Material will be supplied by contractor .Do you price by the linear foot or ???
Room dimensions are 11' 6" by12' 6" if this helps.
Thanks in advance



Fred


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Tricky question depending on the details. Do you have a picture of what you're going for.


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

This is the look that they are going for .


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Forgive me because I'm looking at this picture on my phone. Are those raised panels?


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

They look like raised panel to me but they would be flat panels with molding around the frames.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm pricing this around $25/LF. At that price you have a little over $1000 in labor. Its a 1 day job with a good helper. Biscuit joint all rail and stile connections, sand it down beautiful, take pictures, and walk away.


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help cfullen. I was planning to use biscuts ,the material will most likely MDF .


----------

